# Wireless Suggestions



## anthonyfaso (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm looking to get a wireless system for live shows, and I'm kinda clueless on where to start. I was looking at Line 6 G90 and I saw some used for $350-$400 which is in my price range. I'm looking for a wireless system that is reliable, won't cause tone loss, and in the $300-$400 range (preferably less). Could you guys suggest me some wireless systems, or is the G90 the way to go? Thanks!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 5, 2012)

With a maximum budget of $400, I think L6 would be your best option. Any other brands and you'll have to shell out around $600 for something worthwhile.


----------



## anthonyfaso (Jun 5, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> With a maximum budget of $400, I think L6 would be your best option. Any other brands and you'll have to shell out around $600 for something worthwhile.


Ah, I figured such! In that case, is the G90 the way to go?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 5, 2012)

Apparently the g50 and g90 are wayy better than the 30


----------



## Tyler (Jun 5, 2012)

I spent the extra bit so I could have a rack mount, but the G50 would do just as well and is even more than enough space.

They're really a great investment


----------



## anthonyfaso (Jun 5, 2012)

nellings6 said:


> I spent the extra bit so I could have a rack mount, but the G50 would do just as well and is even more than enough space.
> 
> They're really a great investment


I'm in the process up upgrading my live gear, so I'm leaning towards the G90 since it's a rack unit. Is the G50 the same thing but not in rack unit form?


----------



## xCaptainx (Jun 6, 2012)

Pretty much. Slightly less range but all the G30, G50 and G90 sound exactly the same. 

G30 - plastic casing, no screen on the body pack and smallest range
G50 - metal casing, battery indicators on large screen (gives you minutes, battery icon and led indicator) and great range
G90 - huge range, same body pack as G50 and more channels I think. 

I have the G50. Sits on my pedaltrain. It's perfect.


----------



## j_m_s (Jun 11, 2012)

G90 all the way. Using one with my axe fx rack rig. Never had an issue!


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 11, 2012)

All 3 of the Line 6 systems are solid. Get whatever fits the rest of your rig best. I prefer the light-weight and compact nature of the G30 and have run mine since the week they came out with no problems.


----------



## Ghost40 (Jun 11, 2012)

I run the g50, have been for about 3 years now. Have zero issues with the unit. In that price range the g50/90 are pretty solid units.


----------



## anthonyfaso (Jun 11, 2012)

I've decided to go with the G90, thanks for the advice and input guys!


----------

